# Ollech And Wajs Mirage 3 7750 Chrono



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

One for sale in the TZ_UK site,. Head only. He says: Head only price Â£440 incl. RMSD or with a Hirsch black strap and Sinn buckle for Â£465

I've got no idea if that's cheap, expensive or about right but a heads up for anyone interested.

Rob


----------

